# Got a notice from the Gas Company



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

that we are using more gas than our neighbors, 47% more, but note that I'm sure that most of our neighbors have more people living in their houses than we do.

The Gas co. wants us to cut down, just like the water company says we are using more water per person than their benchmark. 
BTW, their benchmark is 70 gals/person/day but the civil engineering manuals say 100 is normal. 
OK, so they are lying or at least making a false statement, but it's for the good cause of conservation.

So I wrote back to the Gas graph people saying that our summertime usage is probably overstated and maybe they are overcharging us. 
In any case I'm going to get cu ft per hr readings on the usage of the two pilots, the gas fireplace insert, the WH and the gas furnace.

Anyway, I hear back from another division in the Gas co. that says I cannot compare my usage to that of the neighbors. This contradicts the Graph people so one or the other is making false statements or lying.
And, the water company does this comparison for good reasons.

Then I get another graph from the Gas company that says we are using more gas than 99% of our neighbors. I do not smell gas in the house. 
I guess as a reprisal for having the nerve to question their graphs they are trying to put fear in me.

Is it too much to expect that these companies demonstrate competence, honesty and diligence?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

GettingBy said:


> ...Is it too much to expect that these companies demonstrate competence, honesty and diligence?...


These three things are sorely lacking in virtually every aspect of our society today....


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I would simply write them and tell them that you have their service to utilize as you see fit and as long as your check cashes for said service for what you use, it's none of their business... 

Give an example and point out that you may use your gas stove to cook more rather than eat out or microwave... could be my neighbors just use more processed food or eat out more, but the point is IT'S NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS how I use a product I buy from you as long as I PAY for said product...

So please do not contact me in the future regarding this issue as you are wasting natural resources by killing trees in the process.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Get to snotty with the wrong guy next thing you'll see is a Drug Task Force at the front door to see if any odd substances are being grown or manufactured on the premise.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

griz said:


> Get to snotty with the wrong guy next thing you'll see is a Drug Task Force at the front door to see if any odd substances are being grown or manufactured on the premise.


It wasn't that long ago that I had some dirt on the GaCo. 
So they needed some dirt on me so I got a letter from them that seemed to try to lure me into defrauding them. I didn't go for it.

I see now that the graphs are from a GaCo 'company' but the contradictory letter is from the GaCo, so the left hand can blame the right hand.

I called the number on our bill and got the Phillipines. She tried to tire me out by asking questions so I asked for supervisor who transferred me to 'the operator', a woman in Canada, who did manage to get me an e-mail addr. at the GaCo.
She tended to ramble on, so one time I just kept saying 'I need to know, I need to know, I need to know' until I regained the floor.

Over time her customer service facade gradually crumbled. That's when I asked her if I should expect reprisals from the GaCo.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

GettingBy said:


> It wasn't that long ago that I had some dirt on the GaCo.
> So they needed some dirt on me so I got a letter from them that seemed to try to lure me into defrauding them. I didn't go for it.
> 
> I see now that the graphs are from a GaCo 'company' but the contradictory letter is from the GaCo, so the left hand can blame the right hand.
> ...


Awesome!:clap:

Illegitimi non carborundum!!!!


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, I'll try to wear down those people whose parents were not married when they were born. . .

On another issue, I tried to reach the local permitting dept. and the person who answered kept asking me more and more questions.
Finally I said, You're not going to let me talk to any one in Permitting, are you?
She said, No, and I applaud her honesty, so I thanked her and hung up.

First they give you a website which is a waste of time.
Then they give you a phone number which is a waste of time.
You have to pry an e-mail address or a bricks & mortar address out of them. 
If you write them but they reply by phone, insist that they reply in writing. They're taping you but you may not be taping them, or be allowed to.
If you write a letter they may write you back telling you to 'contact them'. Our cable co. tried this.
Or they may say that no one really knows how to answer your question.

It's really troubling. 
I don't remember this level of corruption when I was a kid but maybe it was always there.

And check this out
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/ralph-nader/letters-to-presidents-is_b_7035574.html


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Is this like small town gas companys . Never heard of such a thing were they tell you to slow down on using there services . 

Maybe in summertime the news will say raise your thermostats to help not make power outages .


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you experience paranoia more than 99% of your neighbours?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking...what is your gas bill per month?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Got A Notice From The Gas Company*

I get crap like that from the elec company. I take it with a grain of salt. I just finished a renovation/ addition on my house. Tripled its size and have been running 3 heat pumps all winter. That being said, I have a fairly tight house with a lot of insulation. They still list the house as 1000 sq ft and compare us to 100 of the closest neighbors with the same house size. There are quite a few summer homes around here that i would imagine have everything turned way down or completely winterized. We also have a home next door that isn't even lived in that I'm sure is in the comparison. You have to read into these things to make sure they are actually comparing apples to apples and oranges to oranges.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

My friends are watching, and looking at your mail, Seeing what web sites you visit, c/king your smart phone use, 
Cause we what your grilled rib recpie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Over the winter months, I noticed that I was using more gas to keep one house at 45 degrees than another house I kept at 55 and used some hot water. The higher usage house wasn't insulated very well, but I had a guy from the gas company come and do some sniffing around with his equipment and he found that the manifold or regulator or whatever on the furnace was leaking. It is an older furnace with a pilot light. It is vented through a flue, and the gas leak would just be vented out and not detected by a nose.

As soon as it was warm enough, I just turned off the gas at the meter. I will replace the furnace because there is no sense in replacing parts on an old furnace, assuming that the parts are even available.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Parts for most old furnaces are available. Just sayin. If it's a dinasaur, those heat exchangers are almost bulletproof.


----------



## BadgerBoilerMN (Sep 10, 2010)

We answered a service call for service to a house with a older couple, 91 & 93, living in a 1200 sq.ft. ranch. They were concerned that their boiler was not running efficiently. 

The gas company had informed them that they were using 25% more gas than their neighbors! On further inquiry I found out that the gentleman of the house, now using a walker, was in fact a licensed Master of Steam and Hot Water and had installed the boiler when the house was built circa 1946. 

They wondered if the boiler was efficient and if it was OK to keep their thermostat at 74F--the gas company advising them to lower it to 68F and set back at night. 

Naturally I informed them that they had no obligation to the gas company or their neighbors so long as they paid their bills. They seemed greatly relieved and promised to keep the thermostat to any comfortable level they wanted. 

This is the start of the energy police. Count your breathes, you will be paying by each if we acquiesce. 

Demand a new gas meter be installed.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

The U.S. is awash in natural gas. We are now the largest producer of natural gas in the world, there is a surplus of it.

This is tied to the global warming hysteria and is just a taste of what's to come if we let it expand.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never seen a graph stating that anyone uses less than the comparison.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Rio said:


> The U.S. is awash in natural gas. We are now the largest producer of natural gas in the world, there is a surplus of it.
> 
> This is tied to the global warming hysteria and is just a taste of what's to come if we let it expand.



"awash" if you don't mind ruining our drinking water and destabilizing the geology.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

duburban said:


> "awash" if you don't mind ruining our drinking water and destabilizing the geology.


Not really.

Anyway, I think it is more about them not wanting to increase infrastructure. We have more than enough water here, yet they are always harping on conserving. Same with electricity. Most of it washes over damns, no real shortage, but it cost them more to deliver it.

We used to conserve, but then they raise rates because they aren't making enough money. Same with gas. Everyone went to more efficient cars and the state government says it now doesn't make enough fuel tax so we need to pay an additional tax to make up the difference.

Heck, they are now talking about monitoring well water use. It is all about money, nothing about the environment.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Not really.
> 
> Anyway, I think it is more about them not wanting to increase infrastructure. We have more than enough water here, yet they are always harping on conserving. Same with electricity. Most of it washes over damns, no real shortage, but it cost them more to deliver it.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, much like the rrp ramping up the inspections because of lost revenue. We all got certified and did the right thing, now they need to find more $$$$. Someone needs to run this country like a business, I think a contractor would be good we are used to tiny margins.:clap:


----------

